# Equalactin



## MimF (Jun 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried Equalactin to regulate IBS? just curious, seen it in the store and thought of trying it.


----------



## wlwoodma (Jun 16, 2003)

Mimf,I use equalactin. When I had my first bout with IBS it helped me a lot but that was over 10 years ago. Due to other factors my IBS got worse and I have to rely on more stuff and limit my diet more. I still use equalactin, it is convenient to carry around and i think it still helps. I hope it works as well for you as it did for me initially.SG


----------



## MimF (Jun 22, 2003)

It seems to help and I wonder if it's because it has calcium in it. I try to take it like 2-3 times a week to keep my gut in a normal state.


----------

